# Coleman outboards?



## basstender10.6

I was scrolling through walmart until I ran into this
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-Four-Stroke-15-HP-Outboard-Motor-15-Shaft/15066118 

The also have a 5 an 9.9hp model.
Has anyone seen these before?


----------



## basstender10.6

Tracker said:


> Hi Basstender 10.6 ,
> I'm a new be here but you may want to check this out.
> You may want to check out this website. https://www.onlineoutboards.com
> You will pay no sales tax and no shipping.
> Read the info. I bought my 9.8 Tohatsu from their factory.
> According to them Tohatsu, Nissan and Mercury below 40 HP are all Tohatsu motors. #-o
> They explain why they do not sell the Mercury motors off the site also. :|
> I almost had to buy a smaller Merc outboard before I saw how much I could buy the Tohatsu for direct.
> 
> Hope this helps... Jim



Thanks! I am aware about onlineoutboards.com I was just wondering who makes these motors. They are probaly made in China.


----------



## BaitCaster

Rumour is that they are manufactired by either "Parsun" or "Sail" (which are both Chinese outboard companies) and distributed under license with Coleman.


----------



## po1

I saw the same thing on walmart looked cool so I called their site and they verified that they are made over in china for coleman. Coleman's web sites not set up to order parts (too many and or butts talking with customer service) plus the savings not a enough to get me to buy a motor with no history.


----------



## basstender10.6

po1 said:


> I saw the same thing on walmart looked cool so I called their site and they verified that they are made over in china for coleman. Coleman's web sites not set up to order parts (too many and or butts talking with customer service) plus the savings not a enough to get me to buy a motor with no history.


I agree with you 100%. Why buy a 15hp motor for 2200 when you can buy a mercury for 2500.
I am just suprised by the amount of these small chinease brands that make bad outboards which you can't get parts for. (p.s I am NOT talking about tohatsu and nissan because those are great motors.)


----------



## crappiemanII

Coleman outboards are manufactured right here in the USA under the authorization of Mercury. However, sometime ago Mercury struck a deal with Tohatsu and therefore, the portable Mercury outboards are manfactured in Tohatsu plants in America with Mercury techs. On the other hand, Nissan is the parent company of Tohatsu, their parts are interchangeable.

Be careful when buying a Coleman outboard from any "national retailer", the motors I've seen in these various locations have all been 20" shafts not 15" shafts, not a good thing for short transom boats.


----------



## nomowork

I also saw the Coleman outboards when shopping for a new motor. The price is attractive but I decided to go with something proven.

I almost bought a brand new Yamaha, but decided the price might be too high. Went to a Mercury dealer and almost pulled out the plastic but they didn't have one in stock and I needed a new motor quickly for an upcoming trip. I found an obscure Honda LAWNMOWER shop nearby that sold outboards and he gave me a really good deal on a brand new Honda and he had it in stock! He also services them too so that also reassured me.

IMO, Wally world is good for chips, etc.


----------



## nauticmaster

I think Crappleman is mistaken, I used to work for the Company that importers Coleman outboards and hey have nothing to do with Merc, or Tohatsu or any other big name hes throwing out. The truth is they are a very good engine but the company does not stock parts, Not that the factory can't supply parts we just never stocked them. Why ? Because parts cost money and the owner would rather sell the unit and let the customer fall flat rather than buying parts for support and than paying warranties. The same was when we imported BAJA Atv's and Dirt bikes. I left because the amount of customers complaining was just to much, The Motors are good so if you can find it other a different importer such as Parsun , sea King, Shakespere or Genovo. A customer needs to know that these are good motors and run very well. I would recommend any other supplier of these motors, I my self have a shakespere.


----------

